# Teddy Rooosevelts new girlfriend, Julia Roooberts



## exoticsdr (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got home from picking up Julia at the airport. 5-6 months old and very sweet.


----------



## Robert (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow Todd. That has to be one of the sweetest faces I have ever seen. Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2011)

She is a heartbreaker that is for sure! Good thing those guys cost so darn much or I would have to turn some of my empty land into a Roo enclosure.


----------



## Wicked Demon (Dec 1, 2011)

crazy, I didnt know kangaroos could be kept as pets in the US, very cool.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! She is adorable!!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 1, 2011)

what's up with the long claws on one side and clipped on the other? lol


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2011)

a friend of mine got a wallaby a few months back... just love them! SO want one...


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Dec 1, 2011)

Omg!!!!! That's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 1, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> what's up with the long claws on one side and clipped on the other? lol



She's got her little fingers on one hand curled under so you can't see the nails...very elegant pose if you ask me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2011)

What a face. Those eyes!!!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 2, 2011)

That has got to be one of the sweetest faces I have ever seen. She is a doll!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 2, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 2, 2011)

Teddy Rooosevelt is very lucky... She is adorable...


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 2, 2011)

How Cool Roo is that ? ..... Very Nice Dr~


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 2, 2011)

So cute!! I had had no idea what I was going to see when I read this!! I guess I missed a thread somewhere. That is very cool. Do you have some kind of farm? Any pictures?


----------



## terryo (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG!! What a face!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice photo Doc .
Didn't know you were into these types of exotics...


----------



## JLSchmittou (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!! A Roo!! I wasn't expecting that! What a stunning specimen!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 3, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 3, 2011)

Big brown eyes, appropriate name!


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 3, 2011)

That is just to cool!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 3, 2011)

What a sweet face, thanks Todd for showing us that picture...


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 4, 2011)

She's adorable!  What a cute little girl.


----------



## Linzbragg (Dec 6, 2011)

Are your roos abandoned animals?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 7, 2011)

Awww so cute  
She is beautiful!


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 7, 2011)

Linzbragg said:


> Are your roos abandoned animals?



No, they were purchased as babies and bottle raised.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 7, 2011)

...and i hear they are Delicious!


----------



## phantoms (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the coolest thing I have seen!!!! No idea they could be kept as pets. The wife will NEVER see this post!!!!! My luck she will want to add one to our growing family!!!! LOL


----------

